

Qwiki Just May Be The Future Of Information Consumption. And It’s Here Now. - rblion
http://techcrunch.com/2010/09/27/qwiki/

======
moe
_Qwiki was created by Doug Imbruce and Louis Monier. [...] He’s also worked at
[...] the search startup Cuil as the VP of Product._

The cynic in me suggests this will probably not be "The Future Of Information
Consumption". Perhaps a little less hyperbole would be in order after the
spectacular failure that was cuil?

~~~
rblion
shit happens. doesn't mean they can't try again.

------
jakerocheleau
At least this is an interesting idea. I'd like to see how they can advance as
computing power increases over the next few years

~~~
rblion
I agree. This, Opzi, and Namesake really stand out. I didn't really see much
in the others, I could be wrong though...

------
vegashacker
Any one have a link to a video showing an actual Qwiki-created video?

------
ritonlajoie
From the TC article : "Say you do a search for a person, Qwiki can look at
their social connections and tell you about their LinkedIn profile, for
example. It is very, very impressive."

Well.. hmm.. That's interesting !

